# Anyone got any NiSO4?



## HiNtZ (7 Mar 2019)

I'm looking to add to my micro mix as it is lacking completely. It's primarily for experimentation with urea.

Failing that, if anyone knows a good source to obtain some that would be great.


----------



## zozo (7 Mar 2019)

Main land Europe some Pharmacy sell it..  I guess that would be your best chance in the UK too.
https://www.bik-bik.nl/p-nikkelsulfaat niso4 7h20-2758

The price tho!?.. €10 for 25 gram?..


----------



## X3NiTH (7 Mar 2019)

I got mine from eBay.

Nickel(II)-sulfat NICKEL (II) SULFATE HEXAHYDRATE 99,9+%- 250 grams

If you have any difficulty getting it I could spare a little (you don't need much, 100g is what I got and that's still a lifetime supply).


----------



## X3NiTH (7 Mar 2019)

I offered before in the Reconstituters thread to send you a batch of my Trace + Iron if you wanted to try it out. Offer still stands.


----------



## HiNtZ (7 Mar 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> I offered before in the Reconstituters thread to send you a batch of my Trace + Iron if you wanted to try it out. Offer still stands.




Sorry, I must have missed it. I went rambling on with every detail. I've been messing with cutting out K again and I'm getting better growth. Few more weeks I'll update that anyway with my recipe.



X3NiTH said:


> I got mine from eBay.
> 
> Nickel(II)-sulfat NICKEL (II) SULFATE HEXAHYDRATE 99,9+%- 250 grams
> 
> If you have any difficulty getting it I could spare a little (you don't need much, 100g is what I got and that's still a lifetime supply).



That would be great. I'd certainly be happy to pay my way, I want to get on this urea dosing ASAP really.

I'll order a batch as well so if ever you need any back...


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Mar 2019)

I've bagged up 10g for you, PM me your address and I'll send it first class post tomorrow.

Its easier to divvy out if you dilute in a solution. Add to 100ml RO/DI 1.13g of NiSO4.6H2O then dose into your ferts mix at 1ml/500ml giving you 0.0005mg/L in the bottle.


----------



## X3NiTH (8 Mar 2019)

I missed a bit ^ I should have added that dosing the resultant mix at 1ml/10L gives 0.0005mg/L in the tank.


----------



## HiNtZ (9 Mar 2019)

Got a bit confused with the dosage - Zorfox's calc give me this

100ml RO + 33mg NiSO4 with a 1ml dose in 150L = 0.0005mg/l

Think I'm going to have to dig my Tanitas out too.


----------



## HiNtZ (9 Mar 2019)

Oh ok, I see what you did there..... you make a solution of NiSO4 to add 1ml to the 500ml micro mix?


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Mar 2019)

Yeah that's what I do. Make the concentrate first then dose it to the Trace mix bottle, 1ml/500ml or 10ml/5L (shorter to label print lol, which is how I have expressed it on the bottles below) then dosing the resultant Traces mix at 1ml per 10L tank volume for 0.0005mg/L.





The reasoning is that it's far easier to weigh accurately in grams than micrograms to take into account errors in the weighing device resolution, my scales have a resolution of 0.01g and making a concentrate solution first that I can dose in millilitre quantities made more sense for higher accuracy. I only do it for the above elements in the pic.


----------



## Hanuman (29 Jul 2019)

X3NiTH said:


> Add to 100ml RO/DI 1.13g of NiSO4.6H2O then dose into your ferts mix at 1ml/500ml giving you 0.0005mg/L in the bottle.



There seems to be a big shortcut there which made me consider if I was saine for a good part of the evening . Then I read your thread several times and noticed I had missed this:



X3NiTH said:


> I missed a bit ^ I should have added that dosing the resultant mix at 1ml/10L gives 0.0005mg/L in the tank.



Adding 1.13g of NiSO4.6H2O to your 100ml bottle makes that solution 2,523.2 mg/L (ppm). Then adding 1 ml of that solution to your 500 ml fertilizing bottle gives you 5.0456 mg/L (ppm). Further dilution of 1ml of that 500 ml to 10 L of water will gives you the targeted 0.0005456 mg/l (ppm).

Just though I would give the entire decomposition of the calculation for the record (and also so that when I forget (because I will) I can come back and refresh my memory) 

Although simple arithmetics, these ppm calculations are nerve recking sometimes


----------



## Hanuman (10 Nov 2020)

I am glad I wrote this post above. After 3 weeks of not touching the calculator, my brain reverted to being a virgin again!!


----------



## HiNtZ (25 Aug 2021)

I do the same for GH booster. All the calculations for the breakdown are on a post on the forum and it takes me an hour to remember the search string that brings it up.


----------

